# Help with aClassic



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought a mint Classic for a friend. When I first tested it, the pf handle locked in place which made me thinkthe solenoid was not working properly. I sorted that and put it away. Took it out tonight as friend iscoming round so I thought Iwould give it a quick descale for peace of mind. Now the solenoid is not working as in it is not ejecting water at the end of the shot.

I know nothiing about the insides of a Classic. Any suggestions? Can someone identify the solenoid and is it likely that it might be sticking? There was no scale and just a slight discolouration of the water/cleaner that came out


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Try this to check for a blockage. The newer post 2010 models have a smaller solenoid

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html?m=1


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you backflushed it?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Take it your getting water through the wand? Mine wouldn't prime at one point, no flow but once I ran some water through the wand it flowed through the head again.

Diffo model but may be worth a try.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

back flushed as well. I pulled a shot to demo it and the solenoid worked. I feel stupid asking this but if there isno coffee in the basket will the solenoid still kick in?

I found that reeds site by chance urban, thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You need to put a blank into the portafilter basket to create the back pressure, David.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> back flushed as well. I pulled a shot to demo it and the solenoid worked. I feel stupid asking this but if there isno coffee in the basket will the solenoid still kick in?
> 
> I found that reeds site by chance urban, thanks


No. Only if there's some back pressure.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, it must be working then! Too many years with a lever!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

If you back flushed with a blanking plate and nothing came out then it could need replacing. As others have said the newer model has a smaller solenoid which is more prone to blocking.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

How have you got on Dave?

One thing I forgot to mention was that if you do strip down the solenoid, is to blow through the solenoid, the opposite way to the water flow. When i did mine the tiniest spec of dust came out which was partially blocking it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you sorted it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes thanks......it is so long sinceI had a play on oneI had forgotten that youneeded coffee in the basket to make thesolenoid work!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Yes thanks......it is so long sinceI had a play on oneI had forgotten that youneeded coffee in the basket to make thesolenoid work!


Or a backflushing blank basket (which are useful for backflushing).


----------

